# Where can I find this version of Berlioz's 'Requiem' & 'Te Deum'?



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

So I've been madly in love with this recordings, with Bernstein and Barenboim conducting, for a while, but can't seem to find the CD anywhere online. Any clues on a good seller which might have it (and mail it all the way to Spain)??
Thanks guys

Here's the cover:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There are a couple of sellers right now at ebay.co.uk
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_o...cd&_nkw=berlioz+requiem+bernstein+cd&_sacat=0


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

SweetJesus said:


> So I've been madly in love with this recordings, with Bernstein and Barenboim conducting, for a while, but can't seem to find the CD anywhere online. Any clues on a good seller which might have it (and mail it all the way to Spain)??
> Thanks guys
> 
> Here's the cover:
> View attachment 61861


One with (Requiem and other works with LB, no Barenboim Te Deum) newer remastering (see pic below) is available at UK Amazon Marketplace (Condition: Like New) for 11.58 GBP, Postage 3.58 GBP. :tiphat:


----------

